# !&@#.... Catfish Connection Has Done It Again



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

John over at CC, has another new sweet looking cat reel for 2008. The reel is suspose to be a CC Exclusive. It's basically an Abu 6500 Trophy w/ an engraved BLUE CAT!

Boys.... This reel would look nice in the same pic as the new state record Blue Cat!!!!!!  :B 

PS- I do not think this reel has been added to the website yet.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Mellon, dont forget about your new years resolution...."no new stuff in 08"

I think thats just what you need to catch that state record lol


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bryan, I already was thinking about replacing my Penn 310 with that reel, it would look good next to my Abu Tourney Carp and Catfish reels I already use for flatties. I got that CC gift card burning a hole in my pocket..... 

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Bryan, I already was thinking about replacing my Penn 310 with that reel, it would look good next to my Abu Tourney Carp and Catfish reels I already use for flatties. I got that CC gift card burning a hole in my pocket.....
> 
> Salmonid


Do it, Do it!!!!!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i would have to say i might do that


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

sooooo heres my reaction when i saw the reel. I WANT IT LOL


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

go find you a matching can of spray-paint, a small blue cat sticker, and BAM.......instant abu-blue cat reel


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

That is a hellova nice reel! That was one of the first things I seen when I got my catalog a few weeks back! 

You know youll buy it bryan!!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Anybody got a pic of it ?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Never saw this website before. Pretty nice, and the prices actually seem very competative.

http://www.catfishconnection.com/ if anyone is wondering.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Never saw this website before. Pretty nice, and the prices actually seem very competative.
> 
> http://www.catfishconnection.com/ if anyone is wondering.



What? You've gotta be kidding me! You never knew of CC?


----------



## fishnking09 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea i seen that in the magazine.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

If u guys r talking about the Black Cat trophy I got one last fall.Brian that is what I ordered the tiger rod for .


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

These are pretty much the same thing but they are blue instead of black


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

truck said:


> If u guys r talking about the Black Cat trophy I got one last fall.Brian that is what I ordered the tiger rod for .


Darryl,

That should be a heck of a combo! The new one is very close to that, but it's more of a traditional "Trophy 6500" series. I'm going to steer clear of it, only becasue I have more than I can handle now.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

my reel just came in today, and it looks awesome. the only thing that i think could be better is the clicker, its alittle quiet


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

What do you guys do to your equipment. My rod and reel are over 6 years old. Still catch fish. H2O what up for sale this year.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

> I have 3 dozen Abu reels and misc cat rods, but I always use the same 4 or 5.... I know it doesnt make much sense.


I rest my case


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

sliprig said:


> Still catch fish. H2O what up for sale this year


Depends.... What are you looking for?  



sliprig said:


> I rest my case


I have lots of guns.... rarely use them, but still have lots of them. I have lots of channels on my tv.... but rarely watch more than a few different ones. I guess I view my rod/reels the same way. I don't drink or smoke, or do things like that, so I guess I buy rods/reels. it could be worse I guess.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

What??? You now have 3 dozen abu's as in 36????? Geezuss!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> What??? You now have 3 dozen abu's as in 36????? Geezuss!


Nahh, I dont think its really that many (I dont think)


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

wow mellon you have 6 times as many reels as i do


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> wow mellon you have 6 times as many reels as i do


Yea, but the most exciting thing I do in life is go out in the garage and look at them! (Welcome to parenthood!)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Now thats funny right there.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

lol thats great


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I got at least 20 - 30 reels to. all differant ones. no 2 same but theres over 20 them.same for rods. bet I beat u at the plugs game. I got some where near 300 plus them. 10 tackle boxes full.and would you beliave it i use 5 out of the 300 plus to fish Erie.
I always tell others if I took all my fishing stuff with me there be no room in boat for me.but if I did get my 220 pound butt in there it probley the boat sink. man I can not win


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Eriesteamer said:


> I got at least 20 - 30 reels to. all differant ones. no 2 same but theres over 20 them.same for rods. bet I beat u at the plugs game. I got some where near 300 plus them. 10 tackle boxes full.and would you beliave it i use 5 out of the 300 plus to fish Erie.


Yeap you got me beat there. I stopped needing lures when I gave up everyhting but cats. I may still do a stream wade every now and then or fish for pike but for me time is an issue so just about everything but cats had to go.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bryan did you name all of your reels? i know that you have heard the nicknames that steve and i gave our reels. He has two 6500's that he calls the silver bullets and my 2 red 6000's well judging by how my oscar and bluegill post headed i cant say the name on here lol. But i just ordered a 10 foot catmaxx rod today. With the new 6500 i got im gonna call it "Back in Black"


----------

